# Picking up ammo.....



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys don't forget about gunbroker. Right now a lot of people are using Gunbroker to get rid of Ammo that hey got in 2016. And the price is falling on it's face. Now is a good time to buy.

You watch what happens to the price when we get close to mid terms. And if the left gets in the price will really go up. People will start to buy again in fear of a new ammo tax.

I just picked up 400 rounds of Hydra-Shok 45acp 280gn $106 w/shipping


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When I buy bulk, its at gunbroker.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm still confused on this "ammo tax" worry.
If the poll tax was deemed unconstitutional, a tax on exercising ANY right should be just as illegitimate.
Who is pushing this, and has any state already instated such a tax?

Admittedly, I should probably do some research on this.

Thanks for the info budget!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Right now a 1,000 round case of 9mm 147gn Hydra-shok is under $350 with shipping .30 to .34 round?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I'm still confused on this "ammo tax" worry.
> If the poll tax was deemed unconstitutional, a tax on exercising ANY right should be just as illegitimate.
> Who is pushing this, and has any state already instated such a tax?
> 
> ...


Sad thing is it doesn't need to be real to start a panic buy on ammo. Like a heard of spooked cattle ....Stampede
Can sheep stampede?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Right now a 1,000 round case of 9mm 147gn Hydra-shok is under $350 with shipping .30 to .34 round?
> 
> View attachment 84691


I would suggest that folks also take a look on Ammoseek whenever looking for ammo as they can have very good prices. A few listings at the link here for 9mm 147grn hydra-shok at a better price with shipping.

https://ammoseek.com/ammo/9mm-luger/Federal-handgun-147grains-defense


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the ammo prices haven't bottomed out - raised in fact with these unfounded mid-term lies and the CA BSing laws - unless you really need it wait until after the elections >>>> have a little faith ...


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

With the exception of .22LR and 12ga, I have not bought loaded ammunition in . . . well, I cannot recall.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I buy ammo consistently no matter the price. .22lr, 5.56 and .308 being the primary ones that I buy a little here and a little there al of the time. I shoot, but I also want to add to my stocks. I am still grossly under-prepared regarding ammo. PSA has some goods deals on ammo fairly consistently, including 5.56, .22lr and 9mm.


----------

